# Question re. adding Roku to Harmony One setup



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm looking to add a Roku box to my Harmony One setup but didn't find the right category under which to classify the Roku. Has anyone set up a Roku with a Harmony remote yet? If so, how did you start the setup; i.e., when you added the Roku as a device, what initial categories did you use? Does Harmony have the remote codes for a Roku2 XS?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes/Compatibility-with-Roku-2-XS/td-p/734310


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks


----------

